# Ryker's Sick :(



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Just to warn you - I have a couple of questions about Ryker that pertains to vomit. So if you have a sensitive stomach you might want to skip this question.

Ryker (7 lb male toy, 3 year old) was acting completely fine today, he had breakfast (his typical kibble and a tiny bit of white meat cooked turkey, which he's had before) and his dose of Famotidine. He's always had a weird stomach and he's a picky eater. He's been great about not vomiting bile and will usually eat now that he gets the Famotidine twice a day.

He was sitting on the back of the couch about 45 minutes later and just puked all over - luckily there was a blanket on the back of the couch. I cleaned it up and gave him a dose of Pepto. My vet recommended this prior since he has an off stomach.

I was leaving with my family to go to a diner for breakfast, so I crated Ryker. I came home about an hour later to find more vomit in his crate - which is rare because he never pukes after the Pepto.

What concerns me is the consistency of the vomit. It's yellow and has his breakfast in it but it's also has a lot of phlegm and mucous in it. It's actually hard to clean up because it's so gooey. And it actually grosses me out, which is hard to do.

As of right now he's not getting any food until tomorrow when he'll get a bland diet. I may give him some more Pepto in a few hours. If he keeps puking throughout the day then I'll make a vet visit tomorrow (as it is, Cash gets neutered tomorrow). I was just curious if anyone has an idea about why there is so much phlegm and mucous in his vomit.

Thanks, and sorry if I grossed anyone out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The mucous, even blood is not so unusual. I think that you know what to do and understand at what point they might need to get to the vet, but I will tell you that in my experience, the sudden , no warning vomit tends to be more serious then the urp, urp, urp, then barf, if you know what I mean?
Hopefully with your early intervention you will quickly get him past this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've recently discovered that Sophy cannot tolerate turkey - I remember reading somewhere that the fat and skin in particular can be bad for dogs. Perhaps even traces in the white meat triggered the upset?


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The mucous, even blood is not so unusual. I think that you know what to do and understand at what point they might need to get to the vet, but I will tell you that in my experience, the sudden , no warning vomit tends to be more serious then the urp, urp, urp, then barf, if you know what I mean?
> Hopefully with your early intervention you will quickly get him past this!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. Yeah, he's definitely bringing it up - I was more worried about the consistency than anything. Thanks for the help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

fjm said:


> I've recently discovered that Sophy cannot tolerate turkey - I remember reading somewhere that the fat and skin in particular can be bad for dogs. Perhaps even traces in the white meat triggered the upset?


Hmmm...maybe, but he's had it many times before. I wonder if they can develop an intolerance?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I don't know much about dogs' vomit, but I know a lot about children's (I work in a nursery and pretty much get puked on daily) usually if there's phlegm, I'd say it was from a cold. Has he been sneezing or anything? Sorry if I'm totally wrong :s hope he gets better soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has had turkey before - although looking back I do recall a couple of Christmases marred by having messes to clean from the carpet... I recently bought some frozen turkey that I think was too high in fat - the cats would not touch it, and it gave both dogs diarrhoea. That seems to have triggered a more extreme reaction, even to some that would have been fine in the past.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 2 puked from Thanksgiving turkey too. No more turkey for them (but they have had no issues with their dog canned food that has turkey in it. 

But it was regular puke too, nothing odd in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

It's quite upsetting when our babies get sick. Hope Ryker is feeling better this evening.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just sending Ryker a big hug, and hope he's okay! Let us know!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Whenever my cats puke it always is mucosey and hard to clean up. It only happens if something I feed doesn't agree with them. Either they didn't chew it fully (I'll find large chunks in the puke) or they ate too much too fast.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your love and concern! Ryker did get some boiled beef and rice tonight - only a tablespoon - and a little more Pepto. So far he's acted fine. Thank you all again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been checking back for updates throughout the day....thanks so much for letting us know. Sounds like he is on the mend!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, I am glad he seems to be over that bout. Let's hope it was isolated to what he ate. Lots of continued healing vibes headed his way. How worrisome!


----------

